# Pleione 2014



## Hakone (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Secundino (Feb 8, 2014)

Thats teasing..... ! Keep us posted!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 10, 2014)

Interesting. I like the creative use of the "hurricane" (glass vase, planted deeply). Can you tell us more about your culture with a hurricane? Do you water less frequently since there is no bottom holes? How do you overwinter?


----------



## Hakone (Feb 10, 2014)

I keep Pleione overwinter in Refrigerator and water hurricane with nebulizer


----------



## Hakone (Feb 22, 2014)

Pleione scopulorum


----------



## gnathaniel (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice bunch! I'm jealous, for whatever reason these are always a PITA to find in the US and usually more than I feel like paying.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 22, 2014)

gnathaniel said:


> Nice bunch! I'm jealous, for whatever reason these are always a PITA to find in the US and usually more than I feel like paying.



What vendors are you familiar with for Pleiones? Have you ordered from either of these two nurseries?

http://www.mzbulb.com/dp.asp?pID=65024
http://www.keepingitgreennursery.com/search?q=Pleione


----------

